# Getting the kids out



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Took my boys rabbit hunting and all we got was this old coyote.........







They loved it, and I was very happy to have both my boys with me, we tried calling the day before and I missed a coyote at 225 yards so this made up for it. And just so you know a 22lr will stop a coyote


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good shooting!! Ya a 22 can do some damage!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

That looks like a Win Win to me!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That has got to be the picture of the year!

.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> That has got to be the picture of the year!
> 
> .


The year is still young and I hope to share many more pictures......


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

lucky duck said:


> Took my boys rabbit hunting and all we got was this old coyote.........
> View attachment 102978
> 
> They loved it, and I was very happy to have both my boys with me, we tried calling the day before and I missed a coyote at 225 yards so this made up for it. And just so you know a 22lr will stop a coyote


How far was this one that you sent to coyote hell?


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> How far was this one that you sent to coyote hell?


It was a long shot for the 22lr at 125yards, but let's not bring the whole long range shooting thing up :mrgreen:
The one I missed the day before was with my 22-250


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

lucky duck said:


> It was a long shot for the 22lr at 125yards, but let's not bring the whole long range shooting thing up :mrgreen:
> The one I missed the day before was with my 22-250


No worries, was just trying to get a sense of the potential range of a .22LR on a yote. Was it a solid point or hollow point you used?


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> No worries, was just trying to get a sense of the potential range of a .22LR on a yote. Was it a solid point or hollow point you used?


It was a Remington hollow point


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great picture and great shot. 125 yards is a good poke for a .22!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations! good shooting. sounds like a good day with your boys


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice. Sounds like fun!


----------

